# Smoked Trout



## salt and pepper (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!!  Would you mind sharing recipe/technique?


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 24, 2012)

We love pictures!

We also like descriptions too... 

Looks good, very good...


----------



## vitauta (Mar 24, 2012)

smoked trout!  smoked trout!  smoked trout!  smoked trout!  i LOVE smoked trout! what lovely colored fishies!  YUM!  

thank you for sharing, s&p!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate trout. Well, except smoked. Looks delicious.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 24, 2012)

I love trout. I never tried smoked trout because I didn't know if you light the head or the tail. Lighting the head and then ... well that's an unpleasant image...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 24, 2012)

Good God yes! It's like Fish bacon! Trout is one of my all time favorite eating fishes, gonna set up a cold smoke box to give this a go! Just got done with a bunch of smoked whitefish, and some fatty salmon belly.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 25, 2012)

I love smoked fish on a salad or just to go with some bread,butter and strong beer.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2012)

oh, yer killin' me tatt!

smoked whitefish and salmon belly? whoo boy, that's some eatin'. a few celery sticks, endive, radishes, carrot sticks, a crusty baguette, and a bottle of wine and you've got a great meal that you can take literally anywhere.

how do you make your whitefish/belly? 

i've wanted to smoke trout but i only have a gas hot smoker. i was thinking of trying to brine a few of the upcoming catches, then hot smoking them at 200. fortunately, really low, steady temps are easy with this unit, but it's dry. i was thinking it would be perfect for a fatty fish, something oily.



so please, s&p, recipe and guidance please! the last time i bought good smoked trout was on a roadside shack in saugerties, n.y. a hundred years ago, or so it seems.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely post and photos ... I like Smoked Trout, Smoked Cod Fish and Smoked Salmon ... Smoked Trout used to be quite reasonably priced, however, it is climbing the ladder too ... Here in Madrid Capital, I enjoy it as a Rollito, which means a Smoked Trout Roll or Wrap --- where u roll it with ur fingers to close and look like a roll, and inside it has a spread of Philadelphia Cream Cheese, snipped chive ribbon, a touch of olive oil and fresh cherry tomato slices ... and black olives and capers ... Then, a glass of Mimosa or sparkling wine. 
Have nice Sunday. 
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

Navarran Trout ( La Trucha a La Navarra ) is a stunning dish, fresh wild trout, with Iberian Acorn Fed air dried ham stuffed inside and wrapped around the trout, then dredged very lightly in flour and sautéed in olive oil ... Nice too ... or in oven with white wine --- and the ham wrapped in the cavity and exterior ... 

Margi.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 25, 2012)

smoked trout, smoked whitefish, smoked salmon--all big yayys!  but let's not leave out smoked EEL--so fatty, so delicious!  but rare to find lately (for me anyway) except for the canned variety.  smoked lamprey, also....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 25, 2012)

@ Vitauta,

Yes ... you have a good palate !  Eel especially and lamprey are very pricey, even in Spain ... Lamprey seasonal availability is around February in the Basque Country, north central Spain, on coast. Most varieties of Smoked fish are truly nice for appetisers ... and a Prosecco to wash it down with ...

I love smoked cheeses too. 

Thanks for msg. 
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2012)

When I go to MN, I always buy smoked lake trout at the local locker plant!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 25, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Good God yes! It's like Fish bacon! Trout is one of my all time favorite eating fishes, gonna set up a cold smoke box to give this a go! Just got done with a bunch of smoked whitefish, and some fatty salmon belly.



I may be wrong, and it might be more likly than I want to think about, but isn't trout usually hot smoked?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I may be wrong, and it might be more likly than I want to think about, but isn't trout usually hot smoked?



I had it cold smoked.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had it cold smoked.




Neat... I am not sure I have ever seen it cold smoked.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Neat... I am not sure I have ever seen it cold smoked.



It was in Denmark on my trip last year.

I will probably try making gravad trout.


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!  Would you mind sharing recipe/technique?



That looks soooooo good! 

Yes, on recipe/technique. Putty please?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


>



That looks fabulous


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 24, 2012)

I hot smoke quite a lot of fish so it must be easy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


>



 So how come I'm not seeing these delivered to my house?  Hmmmmm?  I love smoked fish and those look spectacular.  Great job.  You wouldn't happen to live anywhere near Sault Ste. Marie, MI, would you?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I hot smoke quite a lot of fish so it must be easy.



Bolas, you dog!  It's a good thing I have water-tight lips, or my desk top would be covered with saliva right now.  And it's jsut 5 mintues 'till lunch time.  Those pictures are just plain mean.  I don't have any of that yummy looking stuff available to me right now.  And I want it right now.

Good job, mate.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> smoked trout, smoked whitefish, smoked salmon--all big yayys!  but let's not leave out smoked EEL--so fatty, so delicious!  but rare to find lately (for me anyway) except for the canned variety.  smoked lamprey, also....



We have an abundance of lamprey in the great lakes region.  Saldly, since they prey on our lake fish, they are loaded with contaminants, you know, heavy metals, dioxins, etc.  We aren't supposed to eat them.  And it's too bad.  They have to be controlled with lampricides to keep them from destroying our natural fish populations.

I wish we could eat them.  I bet they are delicious.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> smoked trout, smoked whitefish, smoked salmon--all big yayys!  but let's not leave out smoked EEL--so fatty, so delicious!  but rare to find lately (for me anyway) except for the canned variety.  smoked lamprey, also....


 I love smoked eel. But, I found out the hard way that I shouldn't eat too much at one sitting. It's awfully rich.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh, Bolas--I think I love you!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I love smoked eel. But, I found out the hard way that I shouldn't eat too much at one sitting. It's awfully rich.



I have never tried smoked eel


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> We have an abundance of lamprey in the great lakes region.  Saldly, since they prey on our lake fish, they are loaded with contaminants, you know, heavy metals, dioxins, etc.  We aren't supposed to eat them.  And it's too bad.  They have to be controlled with lampricides to keep them from destroying our natural fish populations.
> 
> I wish we could eat them.  I bet they are delicious.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Ewwwwww.  Lampreys.  This is the most disgusting fish I could ever imagine.  They stick on and suck the native fish dry.  I remember when I was a kid, reading about them, and was totaly grossed out back then too.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 24, 2012)

This thread has my mouth literally over-salivating.  I don't see much smoked trout this way.

PS, don't diss the lamprey!  It's every vertebrate's genetic cousin, and perhaps the most important species that's ever existed!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Ewwwwww.  Lampreys.  This is the most disgusting fish I could ever imagine.  They stick on and suck the native fish dry.  I remember when I was a kid, reading about them, and was totaly grossed out back then too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15471



That does not look very attractive, I must admit


----------

